

When the Great Alpaca Bubble Burst - nols
http://priceonomics.com/when-the-great-alpaca-bubble-burst/

======
jds375
The authors of the original paper later revisited the issue here:
[http://giannini.ucop.edu/media/are-
update/files/articles/V15...](http://giannini.ucop.edu/media/are-
update/files/articles/V15N5_3.pdf)

